# battery commercial?



## DramaDork626 (Jul 6, 2005)

hah, i tell my little cousin to smile for me and he shoves a battery in my face, isnt that cute


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2005)

hhaahah yeah.. very commercial


----------

